# The Invisibility Cloak: now adding Invisibility Walls



## Brian G Turner (Jun 15, 2004)

The inventor of an "invisibility" cloak has said that his next project will be to develop the technology to allow people to see through walls.  Susumu Tachi, who showed off the cloak at an exhibition in San Francisco earlier this month, said he was hopeful of providing a way to provide a view of the outside in windowless rooms. 

  "This technology can be used in all kinds of ways, but I wanted to create a vision of invisibility," he told BBC World Service's Outlook programme. 

  "My short-term goal would be, for example, to make a room that has no outside windows appear to have a view to the outside, then the wall would appear to be invisible."


 More: http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/technology/3791795.stm


----------



## polymorphikos (Jun 20, 2004)

Someone was nice enough to post this on another site, if you haven't seen it yet:

http://projects.star.t.u-tokyo.ac.jp/projects/MEDIA/xv/oc.html


----------



## Brian G Turner (Jun 20, 2004)

Glad to see this thread was found. 

 And thanks for the link - this looks like an extremely interesting project.

 Of course, the first thought that comes to mind is: _military application_.


----------

